# Web Server mit Fedora



## massle (9. April 2007)

Hi,
Ich möchte mir einen Webserver mit PHP und MySQL einrichten. Ich hab jetzt schon über all nach brauchbaren Tutorials gesucht, aber nix gefunden 
Ich bin noch relativ neu auf diesem Gebiet.

Jetzt wollte ich fragen 
  1. ob Fedora Core 6 für einen Webserver geeignet ist oder ob ich besser ein anderes nehmen sollte?
  2. ob jemand ein gutes Tutorial kennt das auch leicht zu verstehen ist und relativ aktuell        ist? (außer natürlich das
 )
  3. welche Programme ich zusätzlich zu XAMPP oder Apache brauche, bzw.ob ich Apache oder XAMPP nehmen sollte?

PC : (Fedora Core 6)
Intel Core 2 Duo 2,13 GHz
2 GB DDR II Ram
500 GB SATA II Festplatte

Gruß massle und schon mal danke für eure Antworten


----------



## Dennis Wronka (9. April 2007)

Hi, willkommen im Forum.

Grundsaetzlich kannst Du das mit Fedora machen, dort sollte alles dabei sein was Du benoetigst.
Hier solltest Du aber abwaegen um was fuer einen Server es sich handelt, denn Fedora ist nicht unbedingt fuer Server ausgelegnet, wenngleich auch durchaus geeignet, wie wohl so ziemlich jede Distro. Fedora ist eben die Spielwiese von RedHat und auch eben auf den Desktop ausgelegt als auf den Server. Wenn Du also einen reinen Server, womoeglich einen der oeffentlich verfuegbar ist installieren willst, dann rate ich Dir darueber nachzudenken ob Du nicht vielleicht RedHat, Debian oder gar EnGarde Secure Linux nutzen willst.
Soll der Server aber nur Testzwecken dienen dann kannst Du wohl ohne jegliche Bedenken Fedora nutzen.

XAMPP oder sowas brauchst Du unter Linux nicht, und eigentlich jede einigermassen vernuenftige Distro sollte Dir auch alles so installieren, dass es zusammenarbeiten kann.

Und da dieses Thema so ziemlich Linux-spezifisch ist verschieb ich den Thread gleich in's Linux-Forum.


----------



## massle (9. April 2007)

thx für die Antwort

Ich werde dann mal schauen dass ich mir ein anderes Betriebstystem besorgen werde und ich möchte den Server öffentlich zugänglich machen


----------



## Dennis Wronka (9. April 2007)

Wie gesagt, Fedora ist durchaus dafuer geeignet, es gibt aber halt Distributionen die eher fuer Server ausgelegt sind, darunter eben die drei genannten.


----------

